# unfomedia scam or legit ?



## max_demon (Dec 14, 2009)

hello , my friend has taken part in their program in unfomedia *unfomedia.com/ data typing 2 program .

they have given work to write 600 pages in 30 days but he is not able to complete , they have stupid Tos .

he is asking me to check for its genunity , i am not able to find anything online , does anyone else enrolled in their program , if so please tell .

               AGREEMENT & DECLARATION
*DATA TYPING WITH OUT SOFTWARE* - ACCURACY CHARTS
High Excellent Accuracy   100% - 50/-   Rs. Super Excellent Accuracy  99 % - 30/-   Rs.
Excellent Accuracy            98 % - 10/-    Rs. Good Accuracy                  97 % - 5/-     Rs.
Average Accuracy-            96 % - 50 PAISA Bad Accuracy                     95 % - NO payment
 But Next work issued. Below 95 % - Accuracy  Account Terminate / closed.
[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*WHAT IS THE MISTAKE ?*
1) Word Missing 2) Line Missing 3) Grammatical Symbols Missing 4) Ignore ( Red / Green Line ) Removes. Any more details please read the Technical Charts is care fully. 
  5) Do not use any type of conversion / typing software , other wise your Projects stop at times.
6) Used only WINDOWS XP PROFFESSIONAL & M.S. WORD – 2003 ONLY.
  7) Reports generated with in 10 days. If company not given result in 10 days so your deposit amount refund to you with 5% interest.
*ACCURACY: - **Here* per image file you are allowed to make at the most 1 mistake. If you make more than one mistakes in any single image file than that page will be disqualified. Accuracy is calculated as follows:- 
*More than one mistake per page  = 1%*   Minimum 95% accuracy allowed for getting the payment, less than 95% accuracy is not allowed any payment. & NO Next work.
 *100 % REJECTION JOB WORKS.*
1)  Format changes
2)  Other font & color found 
3)  Un- completed job work.
4)  Do not found your job work our server. 
5)  You don’t know basic M.S. Word. Etc. Please read the Technical Charts is care fully. 


  I   ( Full Name ) ……….............................................   Under signed declared I getting the projects fully conscious mind. Companies advisers giving me Training and all the details about work, I also knowledge of this work so I work with above technical, If I failed to follow above rule I have no objection about company and work.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 17, 2009)

seen too many like this.. it's a scam


----------



## max_demon (Dec 17, 2009)

i rofl'ed when i had read their ToS 

*
6) Used only WINDOWS XP PROFFESSIONAL & M.S. WORD – 2003 ONLY.*

<EDITED > sorry forgot forum rules for a second


----------

